# Schuhe für Enduro-Touren und Flatpedale



## Freerider_01 (21. Januar 2011)

Hi

ich hab eine kurze Frage bezüglich Schuhen:
Was könnt ihr für Enduro-Touren für Schuhe empfehlen. Fahre Flatpedale(Welgo MG1).
Die Schuhe sollten gut klimatisiert sein aber auch recht gut schützen. Müssen / Sollten nicht über die Knöchel gehen.

Und was taugen diese hier: http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-allmountain-enduroschuh-sham40-groessen-p-126127.html


----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Januar 2011)

Standardempfehlung: Five Ten, Entweder den Impact oder den Freerider. Der Freerider sollte etwas luftiger sein. 

Ich habe aber mit dem Impact auch immer Sommer bei langen Anstiegen nie Temperaturprobleme gehabt (worüber ich mir vor dem Kauf noch den Kopf zerbrochen hatte).

Etwas Luftiger als der Impact bei fast gleicher Konstruktion (aber höherem Preis) dürfte der Sam Hill sein. 

Die Spitfire habe ich auch einmal ausprbiert. Die haben aber eine für mich viel zu weiche Sohle. Impact und Freerider sind angenehm steif in der Sohle ohne dass das beim Laufen stören würde.

Vom Sohlengripp her, sind Five Ten über jeden Zweifel erhaben und ohne Konkurenz 

Ach ja, die Sohle reagiert enorm widerstandsfähig auf Pedalpins. Die Pedale muss man wahrscheinlich öfter wechseln als die Schuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (21. Januar 2011)

Aber die Five Tens sehen mal sowas von ******* aus:kotz:

Suche gerade auch gute Schuhe... !

Grüße.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Januar 2011)

Freerider_01 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Und was taugen diese hier: http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-allmountain-enduroschuh-sham40-groessen-p-126127.html



Die Shimano sind klasse, gibts momentan sogar für 59.-
Für meine hatte ich mal 109.- bezahlt...
Und Danny Mc Askill fährt sie schließlich auch


----------



## Wurzelmann (21. Januar 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Aber die Five Tens sehen mal sowas von ******* aus:kotz:
> 
> Suche gerade auch gute Schuhe... !
> 
> Grüße.



Gut, Schönheiten sind sie nicht unbedingt, aber das gleiche ich wieder aus 

Es gibt übrigens auch einen Marzocchi Bomber Schuh, der auf dem Impact basiert: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/340464

Ich habe auch einmal gehört, dass Five Ten dir jeden Schuh mit ihrer Stealth Sohle besohlen können. Dann kannst du deine Gucci Loafers zum Mountainbiken nehmen und hast keine Optikprobleme mehr


----------



## M.C (21. Januar 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Aber die Five Tens sehen mal sowas von ******* aus:kotz:




Finde ich nicht 


http://fiveten.com/products/product-search/tag/footweartype/Freeride_m23



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## chiefrock (21. Januar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einmal gehört, dass Five Ten dir jeden Schuh mit ihrer Stealth Sohle besohlen können. Dann kannst du deine Gucci Loafers zum Mountainbiken nehmen und hast keine Optikprobleme mehr






5 10 ist einfach irgendwie zu Klobig.
Die Shimanos werd ich mir am genauer anschauen.
Hab aber gehört das die recht klein ausfallen sollen.


----------



## Freerider_01 (21. Januar 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Die Shimano sind klasse, gibts momentan sogar für 59.-
> Für meine hatte ich mal 109.- bezahlt...
> Und Danny Mc Askill fährt sie schließlich auch



um 59? der Preis wär ja super.
Kannst du mir den Link geben bitte!?

Was sagt ihr zum Oneal Rampage?


Danke für eure Tipps. Der 5.10 Freerider sieht auch sehr interessant aus...


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Januar 2011)

Fürchte nur die eine Größe 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...untain-Schuhe-Gr-40-weiss-gruen-Mod-2010.html
Übrigens fallen sie bei mir normal aus, habe Größe 39 und bei diesen Shimanos auch.
Grüße!


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Januar 2011)

5.10 

die schuhe sind die bombe.


----------



## clemson (21. Januar 2011)

die neue wahl von Cam

http://www.vitalmtb.com/news/press-release/Teva-Strengthens-Commitment-to-Mountain-Biking,241


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (21. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit den Five Ten Hellcat...


----------



## cimgott (21. Januar 2011)

Also ich weis nicht, five ten hat doch Material für Dirter!!

Endurotouren heißt für mich schweres Gelände, und da braucht man ordentliche Schuhe! Bei uns in der Gruppe fahren viele mit mehr oder weniger schweren Wanderstiefeln!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Matrahari (21. Januar 2011)

cimgott schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht, five ten hat doch Material für Dirter!!
> 
> Endurotouren heißt für mich schweres Gelände, und da braucht man ordentliche Schuhe! Bei uns in der Gruppe fahren viele mit mehr oder weniger schweren Wanderstiefeln!
> 
> Gruß Martin



Nein, das stimmt nicht so ganz. Ich bin noch nie mit Wanderstiefeln Endurotouren gefahren außer im Winter bei 35cm Schnee.
Ich denke auf Flatpedals haben die Five Ten mehr Halt als Wanderstiefel, schließlich bleibt man ja auf dem Rad und läuft nicht nebenher.

Wanderstiefel fürs Rad fahren würde ich nur für Touren in den Alpen oder ähnlichem Gebiet, wo auch mal länger bike schieben oder tragen angesagt ist.


----------



## M.C (22. Januar 2011)

cimgott schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gruppe fahren viele mit mehr oder weniger schweren Wanderstiefeln!




Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter "Wanderstiefel" vestehst !
Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß man mit den Schuhen nur irgendein Gefühl am Pedal/Bike entwickelt um damit im Gelände halbwegs gut zu fahren.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Jocki (22. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mich mit den Five Ten auch nicht anfreunden. Sohle gut, Rest ist ne Fehlkonstruktion. Ich fahr den hanwag Approach. Sohle hält gut am Pedal, ist auch noch bissig genug für verschlammte gehpassagen. Leider baut die Sohle etwas hoch, ein etwas flacheres Pedal ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## blutbuche (22. Januar 2011)

bin mit dem 510 in jeder lage absolut zufrieden !!!! naja - an der wasserdichtigkeit  könnte noch gearbeitet werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koolthing (22. Januar 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Aber die Five Tens sehen mal sowas von ******* aus:kotz:





Die von Shimano sehen mindestens 1000 mal hässlicher aus...


----------



## Priest0r (22. Januar 2011)

koolthing schrieb:


> Die von Shimano sehen mindestens 1000 mal hässlicher aus...



geschmackssache.
fakt ist aber, dass du an der 5.10 sohle die ersten spuren siehst, wenn die shimano schon durch sind.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (22. Januar 2011)

ich fahre 5.10 Impact 2 und dazu von NC-17 die Sudpin III  S-Pro... Fett Grip im Downhill und auf Trails!


----------



## M.C (22. Januar 2011)

Kann mir zur Zeit auch nichts besseres vorstellen als 5/10!
Das Modell "Freeride" fürs Enduro und der "Sam Hill" für das DH-Bike 



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Radknecht (22. Januar 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/five-ten-frdirt-schuhe-fr für 70 

Die sehen doch gut aus


----------



## M.C (22. Januar 2011)

Radknecht schrieb:


> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/five-ten-frdirt-schuhe-fr für 70 
> 
> Die sehen doch gut aus





Dieses Modell habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit 


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## cimgott (22. Januar 2011)

M.C schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter "Wanderstiefel" vestehst !
> Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß man mit den Schuhen nur irgendein Gefühl am Pedal/Bike entwickelt um damit im Gelände halbwegs gut zu fahren.



Ich hab von Lowa heißen Renegade und Diuro. Das erste ist ein fester Schuh, das zweite ein leichter Stiefel. Halt auf dem Pedal könnte besser sein, die Stollen sind eben meist nicht da wo die Pin's sind. Einer fährt bei uns aber auch richtige Wanderstiefel.

Ein Gefühl für's Pedal hat man da eher wenig, für's Bike eigentlich schon! Von shimano gibt es auch einen richtigen Stiefel, der wird bei uns auch hoch gelobt!

Vor allem wenn man im Gelände mal abspringt ist ein Schuh mit richtigem seitenhalt und Profil schon Gold wert, darauf will ich nicht verzichten!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Freerider_01 (22. Januar 2011)

Hi
so hab jetzt die Shimano SH-Am 40 bestellt, scheinen für mich die beste Lösung zu sein.
Preis stimmt, Größe war lagernd, gefallen tun sie mir.
Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Matrahari (22. Januar 2011)

@Freerider_01

kannst ja dann mal nen kleinen Testbericht hier reinschreiben.


----------



## Priest0r (22. Januar 2011)

Matrahari, schonmal 5.10 gefahren?

Ich hatte diesen Schuh, ist zwar nicht der gleiche wie der, den Freerider bestellt hat, hat aber die glecihe Sohle.







Der Grip ist gut und reicht für alles aus, kommt aber nicht an den von 5.10 ran.

Die Waben bekommen leider relativ früh Risse.
Ich bin den Schuh gerne bei Touren etc gefahren weil er nich so klobig ist.
Für den Bikepark habe ich hohe 5.10.

Nach einem Jahr ist die Sohle aber an stark beanspruchten Stellen durch. 
Außerdem war bei mir an beiden Schuhen, also links und rechts an der markierten Stelle jeweils ein Loch.. 






Ich hab sie dann weggeworfen und mir flache 5.10 gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (22. Januar 2011)

Priest0r schrieb:


> Matrahari, schonmal 5.10 gefahren?



Fahre 5.10 Hellcat, aber erst seit 2 Wochen. 
Bin den Winter über mit leichten Winter/Wanderstiefeln gefahren, aber das wäre mir gegen Frühling/Sommer


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Januar 2011)

Für Preisbewusste Käufer oder als 2. Paar.
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_15333.htm
Ich habe mittlerweile schon das 2. Paar gekauft.
Die sind auch schon einige Male in der Waschmaschine gewesen.
Wenn die wieder welche haben hol ich mir für den Winter mal hohe Wanderschuhe.


----------



## M.C (23. Januar 2011)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_15333.htm




Naja , meine Füße sind mir doch ein bißchen was wert!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## koolthing (23. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte auf der letzten Transalp Schuhe von Moorhead (so ähnlich wie diese: http://http://www.karstadt.de/Moorhead/Herren-Multifuktionsschuh-Meran-Low-grau-blau/p/?pid=1976809&pfad=2973+884197+748244+866245+749503+781914),
nur mit nicht ganz so starkem Profil. 
Hatte mit denen auch guten Halt, sowohl auf dem Rad als auch bei Tragepassagen die teilweise recht heftig waren.
Sonst trag ich zum biken immer solche: http://http://shop.vans.com/catalog/Vans/en_US/style/lyk.html?categoryId=10106
Geht auch, aber die Sohle ist etwas zu weich.


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig, wo ich im Raum Frankfurt 5.10 mal ansehen/anprobieren kann?
Mit meinen 37 Lenzen bin ich etwas unsicher, was den Look angeht. 
Habe mir letztes Jahr Schuhe von Shimano gekauft, allerdings leider Klickies, da ich eigentlich ein AM damit fahren wollte. Für's kommende Strive war das aber wohl leider ein Fehlkauf!?... 
VG


----------



## fofiman (23. Januar 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig, wo ich im Raum Frankfurt 5.10 mal ansehen/anprobieren kann?
> Mit meinen 37 Lenzen bin ich etwas unsicher, was den Look angeht.
> Habe mir letztes Jahr Schuhe von Shimano gekauft, allerdings leider Klickies, da ich eigentlich ein AM damit fahren wollte. Für's kommende Strive war das aber wohl leider ein Fehlkauf!?...
> VG



Dann fahr doch mal zu Hibike nach Kronberg im Taunus.
Die haben eine gute Auswahl.


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (23. Januar 2011)

fofiman schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch mal zu Hibike nach Kronberg im Taunus.
> Die haben eine gute Auswahl.



Ah ok, danke!


----------



## Wurzelmann (24. Januar 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig, wo ich im Raum Frankfurt 5.10 mal ansehen/anprobieren kann?
> Mit meinen 37 Lenzen bin ich etwas unsicher, was den Look angeht.
> Habe mir letztes Jahr Schuhe von Shimano gekauft, allerdings leider Klickies, da ich eigentlich ein AM damit fahren wollte. Für's kommende Strive war das aber wohl leider ein Fehlkauf!?...
> VG



Mach Dir keinen Kopf. Ich habe ähnlich viele Lenze und habe auch erst Shimano Klickies gehabt und jetzt halt die "schönen, schlanken", schwarzen 5.10 Impacts (Freeriders waren letztes Jahr schwer zu kriegen). 

Wen juckt's wie die Schuhe ausschauen, funktionieren sollen sie. Den brachialen Grip des 5.10 braucht man sicher nicht unbedingt, ein bißchen weniger tut's auch. Was mich überzeugt hat, ist die Widerstandsfähigkeit der Sohle gegen die Pins. Da amortisiert sich so ein Schuh ziemlich schnell. 

Du kannst aber auch das Strive mit Klickies fahren, kein Problem. Viele DHler fahren Klickies. Ob Du doch besser auf Flats umsteigst, hängt davon ab, was Du fahren willst und wie wohl Du Dich dabei mit Klickies fühlst. Mir sind die Klickies oft beim Bunnyhop-Versuch oder beim Hinterradumsetzen aufgegangen, weil ich die Verse etwas bewegt habe, und dann findet man so schnell gar keinen Halt mehr. Das hat mir einfach zu wenig Vertrauen gegeben.

Aber, man muss nur wollen, dann geht alles


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo wurzelmann,
Vielen Dank für die Tips! Bin ich ja beruhigt, daß es noch mehr 'alte Menschen' gibt, die durchs Gelände düsen (wollen)! 
Vom Bauchgefühl tendiere ich inzwischen zu Flats, aber vielleicht behalte ich die Klickies doch erstmal und dann schau' ich weiter nach den ersten Ausfahrten.
Schönen Dank nochmal! 
PS: Am 'Wollen' soll's nicht liegen, eher am 'Können'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (24. Januar 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Hallo wurzelmann,
> Vielen Dank für die Tips! Bin ich ja beruhigt, daß es noch mehr 'alte Menschen' gibt, die durchs Gelände düsen (wollen)!
> Vom Bauchgefühl tendiere ich inzwischen zu Flats, aber vielleicht behalte ich die Klickies doch erstmal und dann schau' ich weiter nach den ersten Ausfahrten.
> Schönen Dank nochmal!
> PS: Am 'Wollen' soll's nicht liegen, eher am 'Können'...



Wollen kommt halt vor können (oder nie mehr können, wenns's dumm läuft).
Mit Flats komme ich jetzt übrigens auch besser über den Lenker  Mit Klickis bin ich zwar auch immer rechtzeitig rausgekommen, aber wenn's über den Lenker ging, konnte ich mich i.d.R. nicht mehr richtig abdrücken und musste mich aufs Abrollen beschränken.


----------



## M.C (24. Januar 2011)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mit meinen 37 Lenzen bin ich etwas unsicher, was den Look angeht.




Das ist/wäre mir egal 
In weniger als 4 Jahren ist es bei mir auch so weit 


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (24. Januar 2011)

Bei mir steht auch demnächst ne 3 vorn... Aber scheiss drauf, hauptsache fett biken gehen...


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Januar 2011)

ha kinder bei mir werdens dieses jahr 47lenze

ich fahr nur bmx schuhe ocrhid oder vans sk high 8 (da spürst du jeden pin)


----------



## -Wally- (24. Januar 2011)

Nabend,

ich muss ja sagen, dass ich diese ganzen Berichte über die Five-Ten Botten immer interessant finde, obgleich ich noch nie mit welchen gefahren bin.
Rein optisch finde ich die sogar ganz nett, allerdings sollte man auch noch ein wenig an der Farbgestaltung arbeiten, finde ich jedenfalls.

Nach allem was ich von Leuten weiß, die mit den Schuhen unterwegs sind, scheinen die nicht wirklich dem Outdooranspruch von AM, Enduro/Freeridetouren gewachsen zu sein.
Ich höre da immer wieder das gleiche: Nicht wirklich wasserabweisend und nichtmal schnelltrocknend. 
Und so gut wie die Zustiegssohle von den Teilen auch ist, ich kann mir einfach nur vorstellen, dass ich im feuchten Dreck oder Matsch keinen Halt mehr habe, somit sind das doch wohl eher Botten die in den Bikepark oder auf den lokalen DH Track gehören, oder?

Dann wird immer wieder von dem gnadenlos guten Grip der Schuhe berichtet, okay...kann sein, dass man das wirklich mal selbst erfahren haben muss, aber wenn ich mit meinen Schuhen auch in Extremsituationen noch nie vom Pedal gerutscht bin, dann reicht das doch eigentlich, oder? 

Mein Favorit ist übrigens ein Top Enduro Schuh, den es aber leider nicht mehr gibt, der Specialized Buzzsaw, der hat ja diese spezielle Umma-Gumma Sohle von Speci, weiß garnicht ob es die noch gibt...hat auch sehr viel Halt und ist recht zäh, kann sich also auch ein paar Jahre gegen die Pins behaupten. Dazu hat die Sohle aber noch ein Profil womit man noch gut durchs Gelände kommt, wenn man mal laufen muss, was übrigens trotz der eingearbeiteten Carbonsohle sehr gut funktioniert, da diese im Vorderfuß elastisch ist.
Der Schuh ist aus stabilem Leder und an wichtigen Stellen verstärkt, durch die großzügigen Lüftungen zwar nicht Wasserdicht, aber an den meisten Stellen stark Wasserabweisend, man kann also mal durch ne Pfütze laufen. Dazu ist der Schuh schnelltrockend und selbst wenn die Füße mal nass geworden sind, so stellt sich doch zusammen mit gescheiten Funktionssocken in wenigen Minuten wieder ein trockenes Gefühl am Fuß ein...achso, der Knöchel wird von den Teilen auch geschützt und in alpinem Gelände funktionieren die Teile genausogut wie im Park oder hier in der Nachbarschaft. Auch wenn man mal richtig mit den Dingern im Bach gestanden hat, so sind die am nächsten Morgen wieder trocken.

Nebenbei habe ich einen Outdoor-Walkingschuh von Meindl, dem setzen die Pins an der Sohle zwar spürbar mehr zu, aber auch hier ist der Grip absolut top und die Teile sind wetterfest...

Gerade dem Specialzed Buzzsaw trauere ich nach, hab mir zwar noch ein paar besorgt, für den Fall, dass die alten irgendwann mal auf sind, aber ich glaube es gibt wenige Schuhe auf dem Markt die da ähnlich sind...höchstens die Shimano AM Schuhe scheinen ähnlich gestrickt zu sein, daher würde ich diese für Enduro und FR Touren auf jeden Fall vorziehen.
Interessant wäre es nun aber zu wissen, was der Markt da noch so hergibt an Schuhen mit ähnlichen Attributen.

viele Grüße,
Wally


----------



## Matrahari (24. Januar 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> ...ich kann mir einfach nur vorstellen, dass ich im feuchten Dreck oder Matsch keinen Halt mehr habe, somit sind das doch wohl eher Botten die in den Bikepark oder auf den lokalen DH Track gehören, oder?



Für Matsch und Dreck allgemein sind sie auch nicht gut geeignet, weil man ja eine relativ glatte Oberfläche hat die nicht wirklich greifen kann. 
Man könnte sagen, nicht so gut für losen Untergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (24. Januar 2011)

> Für Matsch und Dreck allgemein sind sie auch nicht gut geeignet, weil man ja eine relativ glatte Oberfläche hat die nicht wirklich greifen kann.
> Man könnte sagen, nicht so gut für losen Untergrund.



Also nur gut, solange die Sonne scheint und man auf dem Pedal steht...


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (25. Januar 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Also nur gut, solange die Sonne scheint und man auf dem Pedal steht...



Sagen wir mal so: Auf´m Pedal gibts nix besseres-->meine Meinung
und wasserabeisend sind sie nicht... Also nix für ne Alpenüberquerung aber dafür find ich den Schuh eh zu schwer und ich fahr eh mehr bergab bzw traillastig... 
Also ich empfehle den 5.10 für DH oder FR... Ich will ihn aber nie mehr missen!


----------



## soulslight (25. Januar 2011)

sers,

ich hatte den 5.10 sam hill letzte saison. abgesehen vom grip, der wirklich überragend ist, fand ich den schuh nicht gut. ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich was schuhe angeht etwas penibel bin. 
nun, was hat mir nicht gefallen. vorallem fand ich den schuh wahnsinnig schlecht ausbalanciert. die sohle ist im gegensatz zum oberschuh wahnsinnig schwer und meiner meinung nach auch viel zu dick. ich hatte kaum gefühl für's pedal und beim bergaufgehen haben sie mehr gehindert als irgendetwa sonst. da sind mir wanderstiefel weitaus lieber, auch wenn es da mit grip auf dem pedal nicht passt. zudem stand ich nach einer normalen tour mit up- und downhill am enden vom tag im wasser. zum glück hat die dämpfung am linken schuh seinen geist aufgegeben und ich konnte den schuh reklamieren und war ihn wieder los.
ich habe mir danach ein wellgo dh 10 kombipedal gekauft und werde dieses jahr mal den 5.10 hellcat ausprobieren. ich habe die hoffnung, dass das eine gute all mountain kombi sein könnte und gut bergauf und gefühlt sicher bergab zu kommen.

gruß


----------



## Priest0r (25. Januar 2011)

Der Hellcat ist aber der SPD Schuh. Mehr Grip als auf der normalen 5.10 Sohle würde ich da nicht unbedingt erwarten..


----------



## tommyboy (25. Januar 2011)

Fallen die wirklich so klein aus?
Schöner Schuh, gefällt.

Teva ist auch fett.
Fahre momentan nur Vans, sind auch in Ordnung.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## M.C (25. Januar 2011)

soulslight schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> ich hatte den 5.10 sam hill letzte saison. abgesehen vom grip, der wirklich überragend ist, fand ich den schuh nicht gut.




Der 5/10 "SamHill" ist bei mir auch schon seit voriger Saison im Einsatz und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Ich verwende den Schuh aber nur im Bikepark.
Für Enduro-Einsätze (das SH-Modell ist ja auch nicht dafür gedacht) usw... habe ich den "Freeride".

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## soulslight (25. Januar 2011)

@ priestOr: wieso sollte ich mir vom hellcat weniger grip erwarten. eingekklickt hat er bestimmt mehr, bergauffahr-option. und zum bergabfahren hoffe ich, dass der cleat weit genug in der sohle versenkt ist, dass ich auf der flatpedalseite guten grip habe und nicht am mittelsteg auf dem cleat rumrutsche. das glaube ich übrigens auch nicht, dass das passieren wird, weil der hellcat eine flächige sohle hat und somit an jeder stelle die pins greifen können. (verglichen z.b. mit einem sh-mt 51 o.ä., die alle ein ausgesprochens profil haben)


----------



## Priest0r (25. Januar 2011)

soulslight schrieb:


> @ priestOr: wieso sollte ich mir vom hellcat weniger grip erwarten. eingekklickt hat er bestimmt mehr, bergauffahr-option. und zum bergabfahren hoffe ich, dass der cleat weit genug in der sohle versenkt ist, dass ich auf der flatpedalseite guten grip habe und nicht am mittelsteg auf dem cleat rumrutsche. das glaube ich übrigens auch nicht, dass das passieren wird, weil der hellcat eine flächige sohle hat und somit an jeder stelle die pins greifen können. (verglichen z.b. mit einem sh-mt 51 o.ä., die alle ein ausgesprochens profil haben)



Ich würde mich freuen wenn du hier nochmal reinschreibst was dabei rausgekommen ist.
Ich habe gerade mit dem MT 51 verglichen, da sieht das optisch auch so aus, als ob d?! Cleat weit genug in der Sohle "verschwindet", beim Laufen etc merkst/hörst du das dann aber doch immer. 
In den nächsten Tagen bestelle ich mir den Hellcat auch, aber ich habe nicht deine Ansprüche.
Da die Sohle zwar anders geformt aber wohl das selbe Materiel sein wird wie die übrigen wird der Grip schon gut sein. 
Bei dem Pedal zB http://www.veloplus.ch/images/shop/artikelimg_popup/207104_08_A.jpg sind ja keine Pins oder ähnliches an der Stelle des Cleats.


----------



## trixter78 (25. Januar 2011)

tommyboy schrieb:


> ...
> Fahre momentan nur Vans, sind auch in Ordnung.
> ...



Hast Du zufällig den Gravel (http://www.vans.com/microsites/bmx/gravel.php ) und kannst was dazu sagen?
Will den bestellen, hab aber bisher leider kaum Infos.


----------



## tommyboy (26. Januar 2011)

@trixter78
nein, sorry. Ich fahre die SK8 hi, Vans SK8 hi.

Aber die Shadow Conspiracy find ich noch geil. Im allgemeinen fahre ich mit über Knöchel hohen Schuhen lieber.

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (26. Januar 2011)

Schade...danke trotzdem für die Info.
Dann werd ich wohl doch auf gut Glück bestellen müssen.


----------



## soulslight (27. Januar 2011)

@ priestOr: wenn du dir den hellcat jetzt schon kaufst, wirst du wohl noch vor mir erfahrungen damit sammeln. ich werde noch bis april und auf besseres wetter warten, bis dahin fahr ich mit wanderstiefeln und flatpedals.
was das von dir gelinkte pedal angeht. ich kann dir davon zum mtb-fahren nur abraten. die aufstandfläche ist zu klein und zudem bietet sie keinen grip. es ist eine erfahrung aus zweiter hand durch kollegen von mir, die es ausprobiert haben. beide sind auch auf das wellgo dh10 (d10) umgestiegen und soweit zufrieden. natürlich ist auch das d10 ein kompromiss, aber meiner meinung nach ein vollwertiger. jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende schuh.


----------



## biker-wug (27. Januar 2011)

Die Wellgo sind nicht schlecht, bin ich auch ne Zeitlang gefahren, ehe ich auf reine Flats umgestiegen bin.
Vor allem sind sie stabil, die Shimano Klickies mit dem Käfig drumrum, früher rot jetzt grau, hab ich beim AlpenX geschrottet, die Wellgo haben das gut überstanden!!


----------



## Priest0r (28. Januar 2011)

soulslight schrieb:


> @ priestOr: wenn du dir den hellcat jetzt schon kaufst, wirst du wohl noch vor mir erfahrungen damit sammeln. ich werde noch bis april und auf besseres wetter warten, bis dahin fahr ich mit wanderstiefeln und flatpedals.
> was das von dir gelinkte pedal angeht. ich kann dir davon zum mtb-fahren nur abraten. die aufstandfläche ist zu klein und zudem bietet sie keinen grip. es ist eine erfahrung aus zweiter hand durch kollegen von mir, die es ausprobiert haben. beide sind auch auf das wellgo dh10 (d10) umgestiegen und soweit zufrieden. natürlich ist auch das d10 ein kompromiss, aber meiner meinung nach ein vollwertiger. jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende schuh.



Ich fahr eh entweder DX-SPD Pedale eingeklickt oder reine SPD Pedale ganz ohne Käfig aussenrum, ich hab kein Bedarf an solchen Kombipedalen. War nur meine Überlegung zu deinem Einsatzzweck


----------



## M.C (14. Februar 2011)




----------



## Matrahari (14. Februar 2011)

Entweder ist das ne Fälschung oder der ist nicht mehr im Sortiment. Weißt du wie der heißt ?


----------



## M.C (14. Februar 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Entweder ist das ne Fälschung oder der ist nicht mehr im Sortiment. Weißt du wie der heißt ?





*"Diddie Schneider*"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8016200&postcount=1



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Hufi (14. Februar 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Schuh?
http://www.salomon.com/de/product/xa-pro-3d-mid-gtx®-ultra.html
der Schuh ist recht leicht, wasserdicht und die Sohle ist nicht sehr grobstollig. Sollte also noch genügend Halt auf der Pedale geben.
Diesen gibts auch in normaler Höhe.


----------



## Matrahari (14. Februar 2011)

Hufi schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von diesem Schuh?
> http://www.salomon.com/de/product/xa-pro-3d-mid-gtx®-ultra.html
> der Schuh ist recht leicht, wasserdicht und die Sohle ist nicht sehr grobstollig. Sollte also noch genügend Halt auf der Pedale geben.
> Diesen gibts auch in normaler Höhe.




Sehen aus als hätten sie ne ziemlich flexible Sohle, beim Rad fahren würde ich generell zu einer steiferen Sohle raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2011)

Hufi schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von diesem Schuh?
> http://www.salomon.com/de/product/xa-pro-3d-mid-gtx®-ultra.html
> der Schuh ist recht leicht, wasserdicht und die Sohle ist nicht sehr  grobstollig. Sollte also noch genügend Halt auf der Pedale geben.
> Diesen gibts auch in normaler Höhe.



kommt eben auch auf das Pedal und die Anordnung der Pins an
für mich sehen die wie normale leichte Wanderschuhe aus
du wirst ums testen nicht herum kommen




Matrahari schrieb:


> Sehen aus als hätten sie ne ziemlich flexible Sohle, beim Rad fahren würde ich generell zu einer steiferen Sohle raten.



jaein 
bei recht großer Aufstandfläche auf dem Pedal geht auf den Flats auch mal ein eher weicher Schuh
je kleiner die Aufstandsfläche wird, umso steifer sollte die Sohle IMHO sein
Ich habe als Winterschuh einen recht weichen alten Romika. Der ist mir zum gehen schon fast zu weich aber auf dem recht großen Acros A-Flat finde ich den gut.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Februar 2011)

was  kostet  denn ein diddie schneider ??? hab noch keinen im laden gesichtet ....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> was  kostet  denn ein diddie schneider ??? hab noch keinen im laden gesichtet ....



liegt vielleicht daran dass der Schuh erst Anfang Februar vorgestellt wurde.....
es würde mich wundern wenn der deutlich unter 150 kosten wird


----------



## blutbuche (18. Februar 2011)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen ..danke .-


----------



## dominik_sp (18. Februar 2011)

Ich werfe mal den Five Ten Guide Tennie in den Raum:






Hab diese seit 2 Wochen und bin sehr glücklich damit.
Der Schuh ist recht Schlank gebaut und meiner Meinung nach ist er für Touren angenemer als der Impact (welcher jetzt in meinem Schrank verstaubt)
Die Sohle ist die selbe wie beim Impact, nur eine klein wenig weicher.
Von der Schuhgröße her habe ich die selbe Größe wie beim Impact.

LG


----------



## blutbuche (18. Februar 2011)

welche grösse verstaubt denn bei dir im schrank ... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (18. Februar 2011)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Der Schuh ist recht Schlank gebaut und meiner Meinung nach ist er für Touren angenemer als der Impact




Der Impact ist ja auch für DH/FR/Park-Einsätze gedacht.
Viele verwechseln da was.



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## dominik_sp (18. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> welche grösse verstaubt denn bei dir im schrank ... ???



M.C hat recht, deswegen geben ich den Impact auch nicht her 
Für längere Touren mit Trage - und Schiebepassagen mag ich den Tennie jedoch wesentlich lieber.


----------



## ckl-online (18. Februar 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Fahre 5.10 Hellcat, aber erst seit 2 Wochen.
> Bin den Winter über mit leichten Winter/Wanderstiefeln gefahren, aber das wäre mir gegen Frühling/Sommer



Hi,
kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie man in den Hellcat laufen kann?
Haben die eine sehr steife Sohle oder kann man damit noch ordentlich abrollen. Ich würde sie dann auch zur Arbeit im Büro anziehen wollen.
Oder sind die dafür eher nicht geeignet.
Klackern die Schuhe beim Gehen an der Cleat-Aufnahme.
Falle die von der Größe her normal aus?

Wäre nett, wenn du mir dazu was schreibst.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Matrahari (19. Februar 2011)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie man in den Hellcat laufen kann?
> Haben die eine sehr steife Sohle oder kann man damit noch ordentlich abrollen. Ich würde sie dann auch zur Arbeit im Büro anziehen wollen.
> Oder sind die dafür eher nicht geeignet.
> ...



Die Sohle ist zwar relativ steif, aber wenn du nicht mehrere Kilometer damit läufst, sollte es kein Problem sein.
Klackern tun sie überhaupt nicht.
Die Größe kann ich schlecht beurteilen, da die Größen bei vielen Schuhherstellern anderst ausfallen.
Der Gesamte Schuh hat eine Länge von ca. 28,4cm bei Größe 41, vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.


----------



## NeooeN (20. Februar 2011)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal den Five Ten Guide Tennie in den Raum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gibt es den auch in anderen Farben ? Dann hätte ich glaub ich endlich meinen Schuh gefunden ! Kann mich nie so recht entscheiden ! Die Five Ten Impact finde ich auch das die ein wenig klobig aussehen.


----------



## dominik_sp (21. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub das es nur diese Farbe gibt. Einzig das Damenmodell hat eine andere Farbe.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Februar 2011)

Hat hier zufällig schon wer den neuen Shimano SH-AM 45 in der Hand, oder sogar am Fuss, gehabt und kann was drüber sagen? Sieht recht interessant aus und dürfte in ner ähnlichen Liga spielen wie Filter und Hellcat.


----------



## wartool (23. Februar 2011)

ich hatte die 45er Shimanos in der Hand und am Fuß!

die Dinger sind nicht schlecht. Die Verarbeitung ist halt Bikeschuhtypisch.. hier mal bissl Kleberest usw.. Die dinger sind auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert, wenn man Wert auf leichte Reinigungsmöglichkeit legt. Diese große Gummilasche über dem Schnürbändel finde ich dazu hilfreich... sie erhöht aber bestimmt den Schwitzfaktor.

Was die Größenwahl angeht scheint Shimano dazugelernt zu haben - bisher musste ich Shimanoschuhe immer 2 Größe größer bestellen... das ist bei diesen nichtmehr der Fall.

Der Preis bei Bikecomponents ist ganz passabel.. habe sie dort bestellt.

Die Sohle ist von Vibram und dürft mMn nicht sooo viel schlechter greifen, als ne 5.10 oder so.. die 5.10 waren mir zu teuer..

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Februar 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ich hatte die 45er Shimanos in der Hand und am Fuß!
> 
> die Dinger sind nicht schlecht. Die Verarbeitung ist halt Bikeschuhtypisch.. hier mal bissl Kleberest usw.. Die dinger sind auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert, wenn man Wert auf leichte Reinigungsmöglichkeit legt. Diese große Gummilasche über dem Schnürbändel finde ich dazu hilfreich... sie erhöht aber bestimmt den Schwitzfaktor.
> 
> ...



Wie weit gehen die am Knöchel hoch? Liegt der frei oder wird er zumindest etwas umschlossen und geschützt?
Und wie meinst du das mmit der Größe? Ich habe bisher immer Specialized gekauft und lieg da bei 47, während ich in Sicherheits- und Straßenschuhen zwischen 45 und 46 schwanke. Also würdest du mir den 46er empfehlen?


----------



## EvilRat (4. März 2011)

also ma ganz im ernst diese Five Ten sind geldmacherei, n stinknormaler skate-schuh is das. man nennt ihn freerider und alle huldigen dem scheissteil, nichmal der knöchel is geschützt.

nix geht über die nike-airforce,  schnürschuhe mit klettfixierschlaufe und da sie hoch sind ist der knöchel geschützt. sohle is auch weich genug also ohne fuss anheben is da mit verrutschen nix zu machen. fahre sie selbst und käme niemals auf die idee mit einen "freeride-schuh" zu kaufen xD

hier isser für alle die die serie nich kennen
http://www.produkt-suchmaschine.com/images/products/138_/nike-air-force-1-mid-07-id140860.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (4. März 2011)

EvilRat schrieb:


> also ma ganz im ernst diese Five Ten sind geldmacherei, n stinknormaler skate-schuh is das. man nennt ihn freerider und alle huldigen dem scheissteil, nichmal der knöchel is geschützt.
> 
> nix geht über die nike-airforce,  schnürschuhe mit klettfixierschlaufe und da sie hoch sind ist der knöchel geschützt. sohle is auch weich genug also ohne fuss anheben is da mit verrutschen nix zu machen. fahre sie selbst und käme niemals auf die idee mit einen "freeride-schuh" zu kaufen xD
> 
> ...



Schon mal nen Five Ten getragen ? Die haben auch genug Modelle mit Knöchelschutz, außerdem wollte ich keinen hohen Schuh.
Günstiger ist der Air Force 1 auch nicht unbedingt, 79,95 (weißes Modell), andere Modelle sind meist teurer , für den gleichen Preis hab ich meinen Hellcat gekauft.
Zudem kann ich dir versichern, das die Five Ten Sohle einiges mehr wegsteckt kann bzw. als die der Air Force.


----------



## EvilRat (4. März 2011)

also ich hab für meine 50 eus bezahlt  

was meinst du mit die sohle steckt was weg ? mehr als grip geht nicht oder ?


----------



## Matrahari (5. März 2011)

EvilRat schrieb:


> also ich hab für meine 50 eus bezahlt
> 
> was meinst du mit die sohle steckt was weg ? mehr als grip geht nicht oder ?



Langlebiger, Five Ten ist auch allgemein Robuster. Ist meine Meinung, hatte schon beide Schuhe, den Air Force allerdings nur auf der Straße.


----------



## EvilRat (5. März 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Langlebiger, Five Ten ist auch allgemein Robuster. Ist meine Meinung, hatte schon beide Schuhe, den Air Force allerdings nur auf der Straße.




ich glaub über die langlebigkeit streiten sich die geister wobei ich nur für einen schuh sprechen kann. kommt halt auf die pflege an.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. März 2011)

ich wollt auch keinen 5-10 da ich zu viel Hype dahinter vermutete und mir so was eigentlich auf den Senkel geht

ich hatte mir letztens dann 4 Paar Schuhe zur Auswahl bestellt
einer war nicht (mehr) lieferbar
zwei andere passten leider von der Größe nicht, hatten aber eine übliche Skatersohle
und einer passte auf Anhieb sehr gut und war auch sehr bequem
Mit allen Drei habe ich den Grip auf meinem Pedal verglichen. Die beiden nicht passenden waren etwa gleich, das dritte Model aber deutlich besser

jetzt fahre ich eben auch einen 5-10 

Sprich bevor man über etwas lästert sollte man verglichen haben

und ein Schnäppchenpreis als Vergleich zu nehmen hinkt doch etwas und auch 5-10 bekommt man zu Angebotspreisen


----------



## Kesaro (5. März 2011)

Ich fahre den 5-10 Freerider...

Wenn man das Geld hat --> klare Kaufempfehlung.
Wenn nicht Kompromisslösung suchen.


----------



## Priest0r (6. März 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Ich fahre den 5-10 Freerider...
> 
> Wenn man das Geld hat --> klare Kaufempfehlung.
> Wenn nicht Kompromisslösung suchen.



finde ich, ehrlich gesagt, quatsch.
ob ich mir in 3 jahren 3 paar nike oder 3 paar vans oder 6 paar deichmann schuhe kaufe 

oder eben 1 paar 5.10.....
mit denen ich dann über die 3jahre den besten grip habe

es kommt nichmal aufs gleiche raus, 5.10 gewinnt


----------



## Kesaro (7. März 2011)

Ja stimmt schon... 5.10 rocks

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hypocrisy76 (9. März 2011)

Fahre seit 15 Jahren Klickpedale und nachdem ich mir nun ein All-Mountain Bike gekauft habe, überlege ich mir ob ich auf Klickpedale oder auf Flats umsteigen möchte.

Da aber beide Varianten ziemlich kostenintensiv sind möchte ich mir zuerst die günstigen Wellgo MG1 zulegen.
Als Schuhe stelle ich mir den Five *Ten* Freeride vor, denn kann ich ja, sollten mir die Flats nicht zusagen auch als Freizeitschuh verwenden.
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear...er-white-tiger

Nun gibt es ja von Five *Ten* auch einen Schuh mit SPD (Minaar).
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/23-minnaar
Ist dieser Schuh eigentlich zu empfehlen, denn dann könnte ich ja auch ohne einen neuen Schuh zu kaufen auf Klickies umsteigen.
Oder ist es besser, sollten mir Klickpedale lieber sein einen Schuh wie z.B: den Mavic Razor zu verwenden?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38...red-black.html

Bitte um Ratschläge und um Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (9. März 2011)

Gegenfrage(n): Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum du von Klicks auf Flats umsteigen willst, außer Dein AM Bike? Was genau erwartest Du Dir davon? Stößt Du mit den Klicks an Grenzen (mental od. physikalisch)? 

Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist würde ich Dir Folgendes empfehlen: Kauf Dir die Wellgos und probier sie mit einem passenden (Turn-)Schuh aus deinem Schrank aus. Wenn Dir Flats zusagen, kannst Du immer noch die Freeriders kaufen. Zu beachten wäre allerdings, dass Du die Turnschuhe nicht zu lange fahren kannst, sonst sind die Sohlen von den Pins ruiniert. Ach ja, Schienbeinschoner in den ersten Wochen nicht vergessen (da tun's auch die vom Fußball oder ein Stück Schaumstoff im langen Strumpf).


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2011)

Für eine Endurotour sind Flats schon deswegen sinnig, da man gelegentlich bis öfter auch mal wandern und/oder über Steine klettern muss - da fand ich Cleats immer sehr unangenehm. 
Technische Stellen gehen mit Flats und mit Klicks, das ist nur Gewohnheit.

Eine Endurotour würde ich aber nicht unbedingt mit so einem Turnschuh ala Freerider machen. 
Da sind leichte Wanderschuhe einfach vielseitiger und haben auf guten Flats auch ausreichend Grip. Und Wanderschuhe hat man idR ja eh.

Ich bin viele Jahre auch am AM Klicks gefahren, aber es ist letztendlich zu unpraktisch - ausser man verwendet das AM vor allem für CC, was ja bei 90% der Besitzer der Fall ist.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (9. März 2011)

In technischen Passagen fühle ich mich einfach wohler, wenn ich ausgeklickt bin und da sind die Flats für mich im Vorteil.

In allen anderen Belangen mag ich die Klickies eigentlich sehr.

Werd mir die Wellgo´s bestellen und sie ohne Five Ten probefahren und dann abwägen, was mir besser gefällt.

Die Überlegung habe ich deswegen angestellt, weil ich neue Schuhe, neue Pedale etc. brauche und daher ist mir natürlich ein Umstieg auf Flats in den Sinn gekommen.

Ach ja, Tipps für ein ordentliches Klickpedal? Mit oder ohne Käfig?
Bin bisher eines ohne Käfig gefahren und das auf einem Hardtail und eigentlich sehr zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2011)

Ich konnte zwischen PD-M540 und PD-M647 keinen Unterschied feststellen, der Plastikbügel taugt nur als Rammschutz. Das kann er aber ganz gut.

Wie gesagt, technische Passagen finde ich mit Klickies je nachdem fast leichter und die Bodenfreiheit ist größer. Solange man nirgends runterfallen kann, wenn die zusätzliche Millisekunde Ausklicken den Abgang bedeutet, und solange man nicht länger wandern muss, ok.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. März 2011)

Ich habe aus ner ähnlichen Überlegung (wie auf der ersten Seite jurz angerissen) das Wellgo D10 genommen. Hat eine Seit Platform mit Pins, andere Seite Click. Das ganze werde ich vermutlich mit nem Shimano SH AM 45 fahren, wenn ich die Kohle für den Schuh über hab. Mit normalen Schuhen ist der Grip der Pin-Seite auch zum Springen ok, und man hat auf dem Hometrail, wenn man sich beim Shreddern doch mal ablegt, die Gewissheit sich schnell vom Bike trennen zu können. Bergauf und in der Ebene hat man auf der anderen Seite den Vorteil, weiterhin mit Click fahren zu können, was ich in dem Fall sehr angenehm finde.
Achja, es ist erstaunlich was man sich fahrtechnisch mit Clicks für nen Mist angewöhnt, ich muss das Springen jetzt erstmal neu lernen...

An "Kombischuhen" kenne ich derzeit den SH AM 45 (grad neu auf dem Markt), den FiveTen Hellcat bzw. Minnar und den Sixsixone Filter. Allerdings dürften die tendenziell eher fürs Shreddern taugen, als für die ausführliche Alpentour mit langer Schiebepassage. Da wäre dann eher ein SH MT91 oder sowas der Schuh der Wahl. Der Dürfte mit dem Pedal aber auch ganz gut harmonieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2011)

Kombipedale = Mist!

Kombipedale sind ok wenn man in der Stadt zu faul ist umzuschrauben, aber auf einer Tour mit ernsthaftem Fahren haben die nichts verloren, ständig sucht man die richtige Seite und wenn man sie hat muss man schon wieder ausklicken usw. - sowas geht für Cityfreeriden noch so grade eben (habe die von Shimano am Hardtail).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (9. März 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> In technischen Passagen fühle ich mich einfach wohler, wenn ich ausgeklickt bin und da sind die Flats für mich im Vorteil.
> ...
> Ach ja, Tipps für ein ordentliches Klickpedal? Mit oder ohne Käfig?
> Bin bisher eines ohne Käfig gefahren und das auf einem Hardtail und eigentlich sehr zufrieden gewesen.



Ich hatte mal die PD-M545 sehr stabil aber auch schwer. 
Eben unverwüstlich.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kombipedale = Mist!
> 
> Kombipedale sind ok wenn man in der Stadt zu faul ist umzuschrauben, aber auf einer Tour mit ernsthaftem Fahren haben die nichts verloren, ständig sucht man die richtige Seite und wenn man sie hat muss man schon wieder ausklicken usw. - sowas geht für Cityfreeriden noch so grade eben (habe die von Shimano am Hardtail).



Der Meinung war ich auch, bis ich die D10 ausprobiert hab. Bisher hab ich mit dem Umdrehen keine Probleme gehabt. Und sie drehen sich bisher auch nicht selbst nach unten wie es die Klassischen Kombipedale machen. Aber das muss man wohl selber ausprobieren...
Alles mit Käfig drum rum taugt im Grunde nicht um ausgeklickt zu fahren, wozu braucht man die dann?


----------



## soulslight (9. März 2011)

ich halte von den gängigen kombipedalen auch gar nichts. aber von den d10 bin ich seit letztem sommer echt überzeugt. und in kombination mit dem 5.10 hellcat ist das für mich wirklich ein allmountain alternative, da ich auch sehr gern eingeklickt den berg hoch fahre, gerade wenn es über lange schotterwege oder steile rampen geht. die pin-seite ist griffig und bleibt auch oben stehen, wenn man sie dort braucht. d.h. das pedal ist gut austarriert.

gruß

für alle, die immer noch vom trekking-kombipedal ausgehen: http://www.mega-bikes.de/magnesium-downhill-dualslalom-click-pedale-p-69.html?ref=125


----------



## Bikeschreck (27. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kombipedale = Mist!
> 
> Kombipedale sind ok wenn man in der Stadt zu faul ist umzuschrauben, aber auf einer Tour mit ernsthaftem Fahren haben die nichts verloren, ständig sucht man die richtige Seite und wenn man sie hat muss man schon wieder ausklicken usw. - sowas geht für Cityfreeriden noch so grade eben (habe die von Shimano am Hardtail).



Wie schon geschrieben,für die Fahrt mit normalen Schuhen zum Bäcker okay. Ich hatte ein Jahr die Shimano PD-M324 am Hardtail,bei techn. Trails fuhr ich (aus Angst) ausgeklickt. Nachdem ich dann einmal fast abgerutscht wäre,schraubte ich XT-Klickpedalen an. Mit denen hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme,okay,das Hinterradversetzen habe ich noch nicht geübt. Meine MTB-Schuhe von Shimano,nicht der Stiefel,haben trotzdem etwas Profil,wenn ich auf unseren Touren doch mal bergauf abspringen muss. Aber für Flats halte ich diese Schuhe auch nicht geeignet.
Meine Überlegung ging auch mal zu Flatpedalen,doch ich hatte da Angst,daß ich mir die Beine selbst verstümmele. Und als Ritter wollte ich auch nicht durch die Lande ziehen,deshalb ohne Schienbeinschutz aber mit Klickies.


----------



## RetroRider (29. März 2011)

Tja, das ist der Nachteil von Plattformpedalen, da muss man erst mal gute Schuhe finden. 
5.10 Schuhe haben die klebrigste Sohle, aber am zufriedensten bin ich immer noch mit den gÃ¼nstigsten von mir getesteten Schuhen: Fox Adventure low. Die sind auch sehr wetterbestÃ¤ndig, fallen allerdings groÃ aus.
Die Merrell Moab GTX XCR sind auch wetterfest und darÃ¼ber hinaus gute Laufschuhe, aber die Vibram-Sohle hat zu schlechten Grip auf dem Pedal.



Freerider_01 schrieb:


> [...]
> Was sagt ihr zum Oneal Rampage?
> [...]



Die Sohle hat viel zu schlechten Grip. MMn nicht fÃ¼rÂ´s Biken geeignet, aber fÃ¼r unter 40â¬ kann man die als Sommer-Freizeitschuhe durchgehen lassen. Immerhin Leder statt PlastikmÃ¼ll.


----------

